# prepaid cc.



## luvdro (Jan 14, 2008)

i been on search for a good seed bank n i see that alot of people pay with prepaid cc. and i was just wondering how do you suppose to do this im talk about from the whole process, when a person purchase the and when you actully use it any help on this would be appreciated  :hubba:


----------



## godtea (Jan 15, 2008)

Thi slink should help with most of your questions 
Thanks to TBG  www.seedbankupdate.com


----------



## CoolGuy (Jan 17, 2008)

i looked into that link and found nothing about prepaid cc. 

i have one from back from xmas and i would use it but i dont want to coming back to the person that gave it to me. also i heard you have to change the name on the card in order to use it to by something online. 

how would you get one and fake it? if you go to a store and buy one do they give you the card there after they take your info or do they verify your info then ship it to that address you gave them? i read online they wait 10-15 days to ship it to you.


----------



## umbra (Jan 17, 2008)

before spending money on expensive seeds, try some bag seed and learn more about growing. buying seeds will be part of the learning curve and you will get more out of it when you get a little more experience under your belt. There is still the lights, the growing media, the nutes. Its all a process and seeds are just a small part of the the big picture.


----------



## CoolGuy (Jan 17, 2008)

ive successfully grown 2 bag seed plants. ive also had bug issues. any info on the card?


----------



## King Bud (Jan 17, 2008)

I've got to comment.. it's hilarious (and sort of sad) that the one question you asked has been overlooked.. TWICE! 

Sorry buddy, I haven't a clue how prepaid credit cards work. Maybe try calling your credit card company?


----------



## benamucc (Jan 17, 2008)

i just ordered with a prepaid mastercard cc from seed botique.  they sent me an email confirmation that they had sent 2 days ago.  

i bought the card from the grocery store with cash.  It was ready to use the minute I walked out the door.  hope that helps...


----------

